# Tampa Area



## gretel (Jul 31, 2007)

Could anyone recommend timeshares in the Tampa area?  I need a two bedroom that is bright (I hate dark drapes and feeling closed in).  I can begrudgingly swap ocean front for large and decent view.

Does anyone have information about the Coral Shores Resort in North Redington Beach, RCI Code: 0715?  Any idea where unit 110 is?


----------



## KristinB (Jul 31, 2007)

Sutherland Crossing is nice and very large.  And the units are all 2 BR + den -- the den has a set of bunkbeds and a sleep sofa.


----------



## rrr49 (Jul 31, 2007)

gretel said:


> Could anyone recommend timeshares in the Tampa area?  I need a two bedroom that is bright (I hate dark drapes and feeling closed in).  I can begrudgingly swap ocean front for large and decent view.
> 
> Does anyone have information about the Coral Shores Resort in North Redington Beach, RCI Code: 0715?  Any idea where unit 110 is?


This is not a very clean resort. Ihave two week 15 weeks at Camaron Cove at Indian Rocks Beach.


----------



## KristinB (Jul 31, 2007)

How could I forget Camaron Cove?  Large units, on the beach.  But Sutherland has a washer/dryer in the unit, Camaron doesn't.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jul 31, 2007)

I love my Bay and beach Club in Indian Shores. 

If you go for one down here you really, really want one on the beach.


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll second Bay & Beach Club.  We do week 3 every year and love it.


----------



## caribbean (Jul 31, 2007)

Another second for Camaron Cove. A bit further south to the Sarasota area on my favorite beach, Siesta Key, you will find Sandpiper Beach and Calini Beach. On LongBoat Key, Little Gull is very quaint and LoangBoat Bay Club is very nice. Umbrella Beach on Anna Maria Island is also nice.


----------



## gretel (Jul 31, 2007)

*Thanks*

I've stayed at Celebrity Resorts on the bay side.  The units were nice.  

I haven't seen any availability for next summer but I can request Bay and Beach Club.

I'll look into Camaron Cove as well.  Are any units better than others?

I've already confirmed Umbrella Beach Resort and Little Gull.  I was hoping for a week before in the Tampa area. We just stayed in Jamaican on the Gulf on Treasure Island.  We weren't very pleased for a variety of reasons (I'll write a review within the next few weeks).

Thanks for the responses!

Any further information on Hideaway Sands?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hideaway Sands*

We stayed there 4 or 5 years ago.  The location is wonderful; the units so-so.  They are small.  Furnishings were okay.  Appliances in kitchen were old.  We had a 2 bedroom, but looked at the 2 different studio units.  That being said; I'd go back again just for beach location.  If you have any specific questions, please ask and I'll try to see what I remember.

Nancy


----------



## Don (Aug 1, 2007)

The resorts on Madiera Beach are older, and thus, smaller and more run down looking, especially the Commodore.  
Every time you leave Tierra Verde Yacht and Tennis Resort, you have to pay a toll to get back on to the island.  For these reasons, I wouldn't go back to them.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 1, 2007)

We fly into TPA every year and will spend one day at Clearwater Beach.  But I stay in Longboat Key.  The drive isnt bad and we like going across the bridge.  There many very nice resorts between Tampa and Longboat Key.  

I own at Longboat Bay and I just love it.  So much that we spend half our week at the resort (either on the balcony overlooking the bay or on the beach across the street).  Thats pretty good for us, we usually are on the go so much of our vacation.  

Just didnt want you to limit your choices if you dont have to.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 3, 2007)

I just this evening put the week of 8/11/07 on hold at Camaron Cove.  We're trying to get a beach escape in before school starts on 8/20.  Although my husband and I are both Florida natives and live in the Tampa area, we've never ventured over to Indian Rocks.  How's the beach over there?  We're hoping for white, non-shelly sand and clear water.

If anyone can shed any light on the resort and/or nearby shopping, restaurants, etc., we would really appreciate it.  Also, does anyone know if they have wireless internet connectivity at the resort?

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 3, 2007)

*Cameron Cove*

Cindy,

Which exchange company are you using and what size unit did you get?  The reason I'm asking is I had an ongoing search for Cameron Cove in RCI for quite awhile for that time frame.

Thanks,
Nancy

ps.  Not anything I can do about it, just curious.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Nancy -

I haven't historically had great luck with ongoing searches myself.  I think there's something intrinsically flawed with their computer system.  Anyhow, it's a 2BR RCI exchange that I used a 1BR South Africa white week to book.  I don't know how ongoing searches work, but I will say that I have the best luck doing manual searches late at night.  At some point in the night (and the time seems to vary), inventory starts shaking loose on their system.  Last night (actually this morning), it happened around 1:00 a.m.  Florida "Resorts on the Beach" went from zero availability to 12 - or at least it was 12 when I grabbed Camaron Cove.  It may have even gone a little higher than that; I stopped checking at that point.

Also, last night wasn't the first time this week that I've seen Camaron Cove come available in the wee hours.  I didn't grab it the first time because I was holding out hoping to get a week at the Sandpiper on Siesta Key (there was one of those for a split second in time this week also, but someone beat me to it).

Good luck with your search!

Cindy


----------



## Vodo (Aug 3, 2007)

Since Camaron Cove assigns you the specific unit that your RCI confirmation indicates, I called RCI this morning and learned that we would have Unit 203.  Does anyone know where that unit is located in the building?  I'm assuming second floor, and am hoping that they begin numbering at the gulf front and work back toward the street.  That would make it relatively close to the beach.

Thanks!
Cindy


----------



## Nancy (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Cindy,

This is the firsts time I've tried an ongoing search and haven't had much luck.  I keep getting Sutherland Crossing, which is okay, but the week after I need it.  I live in area and am trying for place for our children and grandchildren to stay.

Enjoy your stay,
Nancy

ps.  What time in morning?   Send private message if you don't want to post it here.


----------



## KristinB (Aug 3, 2007)

Vodo said:


> Since Camaron Cove assigns you the specific unit that your RCI confirmation indicates, I called RCI this morning and learned that we would have Unit 203.  Does anyone know where that unit is located in the building?  I'm assuming second floor, and am hoping that they begin numbering at the gulf front and work back toward the street.  That would make it relatively close to the beach.
> 
> Thanks!
> Cindy



Cindy,

Here's a floor plan, and here's a photo of the building so you can put it in context.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks, Kristin!  Those were tremendously helpful!  Other than the fact that Unit 203 is a little closer to the stairs and elevator than I would like (for noise reasons), I think we'll be happy there.  The view should be wonderful, albeit a little low on the second floor.  But that's okay.  We want quick access to the pool and beach anyhow, so a single flight of stairs will work out fine.

Thanks again!
Cindy


----------



## gretel (Aug 6, 2007)

*Camaron*

I just held unit 408 at Camaron Cove for New Year's week in 2008/2009!  The RCI rep couldn't believe I was booking that far out.   Thanks to all of you for the suggestion.

I know the weather will be iffy (in December I've once had hot weather and once chilly weather so it's up for grabs).  However, I'm looking forward to the resort and area.  Do they do anything for fun on New Year's on the beach in the area?  

Last month, we brought the kids to the matinee races at the Tampa Greyhound track and we all had a ball!  We ate a great lunch in the restaurant and watched the races.  They were so nice to the kids there (gave them buttons with a dog on it and let them pet a greyhound).  We also were able to watch the dogs weigh in and get suited up.  It was fun; I can't wait to return!

Do the end street units at Camaron have windows all around?  I like as much sunlight as possible (expecially in January!).

Laura


----------



## gretel (Aug 19, 2007)

*Pics*

Does anyone have photos of Camaron Cove I could see?  

Thanks!


----------



## Vodo (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Laura -

I actually have pictures of Unit 203 taken just last week, but I'm too buried right now to sort through them.  My daughter starts 1st grade tomorrow and between that and PTA Board duties and Class Mom responsibilities, I'm drowning!.  Who ever said being a stay-at-home-mom was easy?  I worked much less when I had a "real" job!    Anyhow, when I get a chance, I'll send you a few pictures -- if you're not in a huge hurry for them.  And if you have any questions, I'm happy to help.

Also, just FYI, the Tampa Greyhound Track permanently closed yesterday.  It happened without a lot of warning -- just a few days notice.

Cindy


----------



## gretel (Aug 20, 2007)

*Derby Lane*

Cindy-  I know how it is being a SAH mom...so much more work than a "career" (I've done both too and can attest to it).

Whenever you can send the pics that would be great.  I'd also love to hear how you liked or disliked it!

It seemed inevitable that one of the Tampa greyhound tracks would close (Tampa or Derby Lane).  One had matinee races and the other had night races.  I feel sorry for all of those dogs that will now be put up for adoption.  The woman there told me that when a track closes, there are thousands of dogs that no longer have a purpose.  Perhaps they will double up races at Derby Lane.


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 21, 2007)

Just booked a Spring break week at Camaron Cove. I'll have to call tomorrow to see if I can find out the unit number. 

I've read the reviews and all the other posts. I was beginning to think we wouldn't find a beach week for the break and would be forced to go to Orlando again. I think this will suit us fine.

I think the last time we stayed at Indian Rocks Beach, my now 19yo son was a toddler. We stayed at an OLD hotel with outside stairs and all he wanted to do was climb up and down the steps all day.

Sheila


----------



## london (Oct 16, 2007)

*Clearwater St Pete Gulf Coast*

We own weeks at Jamaican on the Gulf, Sand Pebble, and Redington Ambassador. All are Silver Crown status, and are beach front. Jamaican on the Gulf is in the process of updating units in the next two years.

Trading via RCI into these resorts can be difficult, particularly in the winter and spring. Gulf coast weeks trade very well in RCI, provided you search for a year out.


----------



## janapur (Oct 16, 2007)

london said:


> We own weeks at Jamaican on the Gulf, Sand Pebble, and Redington Ambassador. All are Silver Crown status, and are beach front. Jamaican on the Gulf is in the process of updating units in the next two years.
> 
> Trading via RCI into these resorts can be difficult, particularly in the winter and spring. Gulf coast weeks trade very well in RCI, provided you search for a year out.



No kidding! I just bought a 2BR Coral Reef Beach at St Pete Beach (which doesn't get very good reviews) and deposited with RCI short notice. I am shocked by its trade strength. Who knew??

Why did I buy it? My folks are snow birds in the area, and we'd like to visit them without imposing.

Jana


----------

